# Objections from being the alpha husband



## lianahadi (Sep 4, 2021)

Hi everyone, one of the thing that saved my marriage from us being separated was we applied in Dominant and Submissive in to our marriage. What are the top objections that keeping you from being dominant husband to improve your marriage?


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

lianahadi said:


> It all depends on the taste *but people need to stop keep assuming and speak for the others*.


I wish you would take your own advice, since if you did you wouldn't be presuming that men here are opposed to being dominant. So that you wouldn't be asking the following question, as quoted below in the first place.



lianahadi said:


> What are the top objections that keeping you from being dominant husband to improve your marriage?


Since you ought to know that there are lots of members (not all) here on TAM, both men and women, who have considerable experience of and participation in D/s sexual relationships, non-monogamy, kink and fetish stuff.

And that considerable experience, isn't of the namby-pamby vanilla stuff that @Married Author is currently peddling (and the Fifty Shades of Grey book was very vanilla). Think more along the lines of breath play, rimming, golden showers, piercings, spanking, caging, rope bondage, chastity devices, sadism, masochism, collar and leash and plenty more . Rather than just daring to kiss a woman against a wall.

So please do try to know your audience, before you make presumptions about them.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

lianahadi said:


> What are the top objections that keeping you from being dominant husband to improve your marriage?


She really good at pegging.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)




----------



## ElwoodPDowd (Aug 25, 2021)

lianahadi said:


> What are the top objections that keeping you from being dominant husband to improve your marriage?


My wife won't let me.


----------



## TJW (Mar 20, 2012)

ElwoodPDowd said:


> My wife won't let me.


Exactly. She is going to control EVERYTHING. When I work, when I eat, when I sleep, when I get sex. If I try to lead, she will create fights. She nags and *****es loud enough and long enough that I just say to hell with it and pray for Monday morning at 8:30 when I am allowed to leave, and spend the rest of my day dreading 6:00 PM when I have to go home. She will be calling me at 6:01 to make damn sure I am coming home NOW. The calls are now sliding back toward 5:45. 

Improve my marriage ?? ROFL... Who ****ing cares ?? I'll be dead in 5 years or less. I wish it could be today.

I am PLAN B., a "settle". She wanted to marry another guy, but didn't, and chose me, because I actually worked and made money instead of growing dope in the attic and getting high on the couch.

I don't want an "improvement". I want to be anywhere but here.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Whenever I read posts like this all I can think of is this -






Look to each his own.

I married a women who is in every way my equal, in some things she is better, and some things I am better. Make no mistake, I admire her. If I ever have any doubts about myself (which is rare, I know, you're shocked!!) all I have to do is remind myself that she wanted to marry me. That makes me an Alpha, not bossing her around, or making her submit to my will.


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

TJW said:


> Exactly. She is going to control EVERYTHING. When I work, when I eat, when I sleep, when I get sex. If I try to lead, she will create fights. She nags and *****es loud enough and long enough that I just say to hell with it and pray for Monday morning at 8:30 when I am allowed to leave, and spend the rest of my day dreading 6:00 PM when I have to go home. She will be calling me at 6:01 to make damn sure I am coming home NOW. The calls are now sliding back toward 5:45.
> 
> Improve my marriage ?? ROFL... Who ****ing cares ?? I'll be dead in 5 years or less. I wish it could be today.
> 
> ...


Bro, I think Elwood was being sarcastic. Like as a joke. It was funny.
Really sorry though... and good luck with all that.
Unless you were just being sarcastic too...


----------



## TJW (Mar 20, 2012)

DudeInProgress said:


> Bro, I think Elwood was being sarcastic. Like as a joke. It was funny.


I can see how it would be funny, if it wasn't real. However, it's my reality. My wife has an extremely-controlling personality. I know it's somewhat based upon fear. Fear of something that I nor the docs can do absolutely nothing to stop. Thanks for your well-wishes.....

maybe I should look around for some used heat lamps.....I've often thought that she might actually desire me if I were a worthless POS with no income.
However, that ship has sailed. I have substantial assets, a social security check that reflects over-the-cap for 25 of the 35 years. I couldn't be a penniless mooch, even if I tried


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

TJW said:


> I can see how it would be funny, if it wasn't real. However, it's my reality. My wife has an extremely-controlling personality. I know it's somewhat based upon fear. Fear of something that I nor the docs can do absolutely nothing to stop. Thanks for your well-wishes.....
> 
> maybe I should look around for some used heat lamps.....I've often thought that she might actually desire me if I were a worthless POS with no income.
> However, that ship has sailed. I have substantial assets, a social security check that reflects over-the-cap for 25 of the 35 years. I couldn't be a penniless mooch, even if I tried


Maybe you can control where your half of the assets go when you are gone. It is your signature on your will.


----------

